# Having issues coming out of cm7



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

Was running Heintz rom on Mez. Decided to go to Cm7 and followed instructions and it booted up. Went back and flashed Glitch through recovery and started having issues. Saw 2 different recoveries throughout the process. Never could get the phone to boot after glitch. Just kept going back into recovery. Got confused and decided to Odin back to eh09 and repartition was checked. Now When I do the 3 finger move to get into recovery I get a bunch of cant mount dev/block messages. Did some more reading and decided to odin ee19 with repartitioned check ( all the while since my first odin back to eh09 I cant get the phone to show me any kind of samsung logo). That didnt work either, itll boot into stock recovery with the cant mount messages. If I plug the phone into odin it gets recognized and will odin successfully but thats it. In the process of downloading DI14 now and will give that a go... Anyone have any preemptive suggestions as to what can fix this?


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

Doing whst youre doing should work. You should also flash rfs formatter from recovery if you still have issues.


----------

